

Stephen Wolfram's Introduction to the Wolfram Language - dennyferra
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_P9HqHVPeik

======
jchung
Where do you even begin?!

------
leccine
Amazing details about the language. I simply can't believe we have such an
advanced tool available as of today.

